
Show HN: M.io – Chat with Anyone Across Slack, Cisco Spark and Stride - oiluj
https://m.io
======
oiluj
Hey everyone! We're officially launching today! M.io is a universal messaging
network. Users of popular chat apps like Slack, Cisco Spark, and Atlassian
Stride can use M.io to send each other direct messages and join cross-platform
channels. M.io is the easiest way to chat with external vendors, partners and
customers regardless of which chat app they use. Feel free to check us out and
drop any feedback!

